# Delta's house redo..



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

This job is gonna be fun...:whistling2:






































I will post some after pics.. The wall will have a knock down finish, primed then 2 coats eggshell finish...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks like a train wreck. Congrats? :jester:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

The bath room.. Yes those are stick down floor tiles on the walls..


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Looks like a train wreck. Congrats? :jester:



That's an understatement I'll get it all fixed up...LOL:thumbup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Delta, I was called to a house that looked like this a few years ago. It was a rental. Met the owner outside, walked in the front door and the smell of urine almost buckled my knees. Held a cloth over my face and walked through...cockroaches everywhere. Back ouside I told them to call me after the exterminators and industrial cleaners were through. They said "Oh, that's not necessary..."...I walked.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

It's one of my best clients house he buys em up to rent and for me to fix...LOL


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

From an investment pov, that place is money. Easy to pick up super cheap. As long as your friend is making money, make sure you are too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Uggg. I hate going into jobs like that. I will take a cushy repaint or NC any day over that. 

They look good when they are done though. Hope you are making good money on it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> From an investment pov, that place is money. Easy to pick up super cheap. As long as your friend is making money, make sure you are too.


Oh yeah he gets them dirt cheap...



Workaholic said:


> Uggg. I hate going into jobs like that. I will take a cushy repaint or NC any day over that.
> 
> They look good when they are done though. Hope you are making good money on it.


I hear ya Work it is a stinker.. He pays me very well treats me with respect brings me breakfast sometimes can't complain but sometimes I still do...lol


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

doctors11 said:


> Delta, I was called to a house that looked like this a few years ago. It was a rental. Met the owner outside, walked in the front door and the smell of urine almost buckled my knees. Held a cloth over my face and walked through...cockroaches everywhere. Back ouside I told them to call me after the exterminators and industrial cleaners were through. They said "Oh, that's not necessary..."...I walked.


I did the same with one a few weeks back dog poop piled up in every corner stunk so bad I was gagging.. The dumb sh!t renter left the animals in the house for a week and told no one they where inside..Friggen asshat


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

A little up date...Got the lid, trim and wall's all looking like the should primed, painted 2 coats.. First pic is the knock down on the wall's the second is the lid stomp..There rest are just random shot of the finished job. Sorry bout the sh!tty pics...


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking so much better.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Looking so much better.


Now there's an understatement!:yes:. Doing great work there:thumbsup:. I actually enjoy doing those - minus the crittter crap of course:yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

how is the saying? "It will buff right out!"

 Have some work to do eh?!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Much better!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Now there's an understatement!:yes:. Doing great work there:thumbsup:. I actually enjoy doing those - minus the crittter crap of course:yes:


I like doing them too...:yes:


I will try to get some clearer shots today I still have to install the bath lav and sink hang some door's..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good, major improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! Keep up the good work.:thumbup:


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

I love jobs like what you have here. Keep posting up new pics.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've done quite a few of "those kind of houses" too, Delta.
The sense of accomplishment is sometimes worth the headaches.

Nice job.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Delta Painting said:


> I did the same with one a few weeks back dog poop piled up in every corner stunk so bad I was gagging.. The dumb sh!t renter left the animals in the house for a week and told no one they where inside..Friggen asshat


That's nasty. Poor dogs.


----------

